# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Feb roll call

## jamaicarob

finally pushed the button, feb 11th to 25th, staying at Rooms, anyone else, soon come

----------


## Jody

You're funny.... I beat you.... I booked 2 weeks ago, Rooms, from Feb 3-15. I also know of two other couples (of our regulars) who have booked also. Looks like they'd better plan for another Repeater Party!!

----------


## jamaicarob

ya mon, we have a few others comming the same time, gonna be a party, soon come

----------


## treewacker

February 7-22 Staying at ROOMS again for the forth time. Hopefully the same group rednecks will b there. As Rob wood say SOON COME

----------


## Chickster

Feb. 13th - 20th Seastar

----------


## irie always

See you there Chickster, Hubbie and I will be at Seastar Jan 31 to Feb 24th.

----------


## Chickster

> See you there Chickster, Hubbie and I will be at Seastar Jan 31 to Feb 24th.


That's great, we will see you then.

----------


## Todd

Feb 14th to the 24th at Roots Bamboo for the first time (first time at Roots that is).

----------


## Ras Walleye

Seriously considering a February trip in 2015. In 20 trips we've never been there in Feb. Probably Treehouse.

----------


## jojo p

Feb 14 - 21     Bar b Barn

----------


## Kevin, PA

Booked our rooms last Feb. Beth Ann and I will be there Feb 10th - 19th (may add a day and stay to the 20th). Waiting until after our wedding to book airfare to avoid immigration\passport issues associated with Beth's name change.

Staying at Boardwalk Village and BCC

----------


## Gwhizman

Negril Beach Club Condos!  Jan 30 thru Feb 20th

http://negrilbeachcondo.com/

----------


## Aimbri

Yep!! Feb 3rd-19th... :Cool:  Maybe run into you again Jamrob.

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Thinking about it.....but, should do more than just think about!  Decisions, decisions!!!

----------


## Todd

> Booked our rooms last Feb. Beth Ann and I will be there Feb 10th - 19th (may add a day and stay to the 20th). Waiting until after our wedding to book airfare to avoid immigration\passport issues associated with Beth's name change.
> 
> Staying at Boardwalk Village and BCC


Wedding?  Congrats guys.

----------


## Momthor3

Done deal!!!  I am spending Feb. on the beach!!! See you there!!

----------


## newfiegirl59

Come on Rock and roll farmer just do it i'll be there all month maybe we can do the bar crawl again and this time mrs. r&rfarmer will be feeling up to it. Might See Chickster @ Seastar too.

----------


## jamaicarob

> Come on Rock and roll farmer just do it i'll be there all month maybe we can do the bar crawl again and this time mrs. r&rfarmer will be feeling up to it. Might See Chickster @ Seastar too.


we should get a bunch of us to do Seastar on our 2 sat nites, and a pub crawl, and as always the RED STRIPE CATAMARAN, soon come

----------


## newfiegirl59

Jamaicarob how is that cruise?  never did it. How much and what's included. Thanks

----------


## jamaicarob

> Jamaicarob how is that cruise?  never did it. How much and what's included. Thanks


great, we usually do a late morning cruise with a private cruise from Rooms around 10:30 a.m till 2  ish before the rain usually starts, about 45.00 each, but what a great time, small meal, plus all you can drink while touring outside the beach and cliffs, plus your snorkeling near Ricks, anymore questions just ask, soon come

----------


## dash

Hey Rob. Is that a nude cruise?

----------


## lawngirl

Whoot!!! Feb 9-18 CAFS

----------


## Babalew

I'll be in jamaica but probably won't make it to negril til march

----------


## MNLADY

Thank you for the information on booking before getting married due to passport issues.  We are getting married next week and thought about booking a vacation this week.  Might be a good idea until passport is taken care of.  I am getting married to mnnegrilfan who asked this question.  We stayed at White Sands 2 years ago and really liked it, I see the Palms offers good rates also that is why we are questioning.  I don't know if I like the idea of sitting in your lawn chair right in the way of traffic. We are trying to stay in the middle of the beach because some of the people going with us want to stay AI, where we don't want to.

----------


## jamaicarob

> Hey Rob. Is that a nude cruise?


my agent from my porn agency says it is not in my contract, soon come

----------


## Don and Deb

See you at the airport Rob and Lisa , Fun Holiday February 11 - 25th,

----------


## takinitslow

White Sands for my 6th trip Feb 19 - Mar 7

----------


## jamaicarob

> See you at the airport Rob and Lisa , Fun Holiday February 11 - 25th,


ya mon, cannot wait, gonna be a party, soon come

----------


## Katho

Well Rob, we may actually be in Negril at the same time for a change, lol!! Come by and visit me at work sometime, Mon & Wed are best!

----------


## jamaicarob

> Well Rob, we may actually be in Negril at the same time for a change, lol!! Come by and visit me at work sometime, Mon & Wed are best!


i will try to pop by on wednesday, soon come

----------


## Momthor3

Well the countdown starts......222 long days....soon come right Rob?

----------


## Jamerican71

> Negril Beach Club Condos!  Jan 30 thru Feb 20th
> 
> http://negrilbeachcondo.com/
> 
> Attachment 37517


ME TOO!!!  Jan 30 - Feb 7

----------


## Kevin, PA

So far for Feb. we have:

*Boardie - Hotel Dates*
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Aimbri - ??? 2/3-2/19
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/14-2/24
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Momthor3 - Beach? ?-?

----------


## jamaicarob

> So far for Feb. we have:
> 
> *Boardie - Hotel Dates*
> Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
> Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
> ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
> Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
> Aimbri - ??? 2/3-2/19
> treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
> ...


thanx for the updates kevin, soon come

----------


## Momthor3

Great job Kevin   Rooms for me.....2/2 till 2/3 I can't wait!!!!  Longest reach so far!!

----------


## mmtripoli@earthlink.net

> Great job Kevin   Rooms for me.....2/2 till 2/3 I can't wait!!!!  Longest reach so far!!


Not great at math but that appears to be only *1 DAY*!  I'm going to assume that there is a typo somewhere!!!LOL  If not, if that is your longest reach, I wonder - what could be shorter than a day?? LOL

----------


## Momthor3

lol  2/2 till 3/2  looks better?  Guess I am excited!!!!

----------


## BC BUDDA

Seastar was a blast last year, but the sand is calling us back. Travellers will once again be home from Feb 17th to March 4th.  A little closer to Tayon's for the pool tourney. We hate the long count down. Lol.

----------


## smokehouse

Hidden Paradise on Feb 2. thru Feb. 11th, miss my friends and looking forward to making new ones

----------


## Marijane

Boardwalk Village - Moondance 7-21

----------


## Kevin, PA

*Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates*
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Aimbri - ??? 2/3-2/19
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/14-2/24
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7

----------


## Katho

Great to see ya today Rob! The party I was telling you about is the day you arrive. It's at Connie's Country Western Pub, starts at 12pm - whenever! lotsa great peeps, check it out if you can!  :Wink:

----------


## Katho

^jamaicarob, sorry can't edit the post! Everyone welcome of course!  :Big Grin:

----------


## booger

> Great to see ya today Rob! The party I was telling you about is the day you arrive. It's at Connie's Country Western Pub, starts at 12pm - whenever! lotsa great peeps, check it out if you can!


Missing a party at Connie's place with some cool peeps! Uhhhhhh. I wanna be there real bad. 

Do yourself a favor and order the Booger sandwich. She will know what you are asking for and it is oh so good.

----------


## Momthor3

no offense but that doesn't sound so good to me....lol

----------


## booger

> no offense but that doesn't sound so good to me....lol



Hahhaaa. Of course not. However, it is really good.

ingredients:
eggs
cheese
hardo bread
bacon
and more bacon

oh so FG

----------


## Momthor3

Bacon!!!  Can't go wrong with Bacon!!!  I would def try that!

----------


## Beachgyrl67

We are booked from Jan 31-February 15th at Rooms :Smile:  doesn't seem as far away after going Feb and May this year.  Rob looks like you are going down later this year?

----------


## jamaicarob

> We are booked from Jan 31-February 15th at Rooms doesn't seem as far away after going Feb and May this year.  Rob looks like you are going down later this year?


yes, after speaking with our crew we decided to go on feb 11th, see you at Rooms, soon come

----------


## Kevin, PA

*Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates*
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Aimbri - ??? 2/3-2/19
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/14-2/24
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7

----------


## jamaicarob

> Great to see ya today Rob! The party I was telling you about is the day you arrive. It's at Connie's Country Western Pub, starts at 12pm - whenever! lotsa great peeps, check it out if you can!


thanks for the info, soon come

----------


## workingmom

Sandals. 3-21.

----------


## Kevin, PA

*Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates*
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Aimbri - ??? 2/3-2/19
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/14-2/24
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7

----------


## captaind

two weeks sometime in Feb

----------


## hey_mon

Feb 23-Mar14 split between Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple and Sunset on the Cliffs.  Covering all our bases this year with beach, AI and cliff stay!!!!! AND celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary on February 28th.  238 sleeps and counting!

----------


## Todd

Correction for me.  2-12 to 2-24.  Good job keepin' the list Kevin.

----------


## Kevin, PA

*Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates*
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks

----------


## deanna

Hey Jamaicarob..I'm still undecided being that hubby and I will be down xmas wedek.  :Smile:

----------


## s2do1

four old tattoo guys from philly at kuyaba jan 31st - feb 8th

----------


## Kevin, PA

*Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates*
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
s2o1 (four old tattoo guys from philly) - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks

----------


## Crusher

Negril Beach Club most likely for us.....Jan 24th to Feb 7th!  :Smile:

----------


## Kevin, PA

*Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates*
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
s2o1 (four old tattoo guys from philly) - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks

----------


## M&G Montreal

We'll be there 24 Jan to 07 Feb - Jumping off the cliffs this year and staying on the beach!  Treehouse.

----------


## Kevin, PA

*Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates*
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
s2o1 (four old tattoo guys from philly) - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks

----------


## Lovin Negril

February 19th- March 2nd for us, The Palms and Seastar!! Cannot wait :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Craig123

February 09 - 25, Fun Holiday here we come

----------


## Kevin, PA

*Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates*
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
s2o1 (four old tattoo guys from philly) - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks

----------


## Dave1000

We will be at the Tree House Feb 7th through the 14th. A group of 6 of us rented one of the large 3 bed 3 bath apartments for the week.

----------


## Stoners6

Four of us coming to Rooms on Jan 31. Other couple staying for two weeks and we are staying for four! Can't get there soon enough.

----------


## jamaicarob

> Four of us coming to Rooms on Jan 31. Other couple staying for two weeks and we are staying for four! Can't get there soon enough.


see you there bud, soon come

----------


## Tara

Jim & I will be at BCC from 1/28/15-2/8/15!

----------


## thldrum1

Just booked Feb 18 through 27 at Rondel.  Be great to see everyone.  but first a little jaunt to St Lucia in November.

----------


## Kevin, PA

*Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates*
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
s2o1 (four old tattoo guys from philly) - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-214
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks

----------


## old goat

feb 8-28 staying legends tim sonya kris yancy pam ken john j and sambo!!!

----------


## Stoners6

Kevin,PA....I am staying at Rooms on the Beach not at Tree House

----------


## Kevin, PA

> Kevin,PA....I am staying at Rooms on the Beach not at Tree House


Fixed above and below.

----------


## Kevin, PA

*Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates*
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-214
old goat - Legends - 2/8-2/28
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks

----------


## jamaicarob

> *Updated list:
> 
> Boardie - Hotel Dates*
> Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
> M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
> Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
> Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
> Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
> Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
> ...


thanks for the update bud, soon come

----------


## JnB

We (the Wife and I) will be at Citronella Feb2nd through the 10th... Our first reach during the winter!! Not our first time to Negril's West End!!

----------


## Kevin, PA

*Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates*
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
old goat - Legends - 2/8-2/28
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks

----------


## Craig123

OK our party of 4 has now increased to a PARTY of 9, yes nine. Two other newbies have yet to decide.

All at Fun Holiday. 

Five of the nine are newbies to Jamaica. 

This should be very interesting.  :Smile:

----------


## Jamerican71

Love a roll call!!!  

I'm traveling with 27 other people so party of 28 soon come!!!  14 at Negril Beach Club and 16 at Travelers.  10 of those 28 are newbies!

Celebrating 2 birthdays (me!!!!), SuperBowl and Bob Marley's Birthday!

----------


## Momthor3

Trying to convince family to come along for a week.....don't think I will have to do much talking, girls have been to the rock before and love it!!!

----------


## Reggae Roy

I am traveling with a group of 11 people from 14 February to 22 February 2015 (7 of the 11 are newbies!). Should be fun and interesting.

We are staying in a villa in Silver Sands, but planning on spending a day at Sun Beach in Negril.

----------


## Canadiandiamond

February 10-17 NBCC

----------


## Russ In Mn

Debating...  Bought in Florida, considering one last trip to say our good-byes...

----------


## Annamaica

We booked February 25th through Mach 11th, 2015; staying at Classic Cottages.

----------


## Momthor3

Woo Hoo!!!!  3 more at Rooms Feb 2 to 9!!  2 daughters, one has been to Mobay before and newbie boyfriend, other daughter been to Mobay and Negril too (she chose Negril over her class trip-smart kid).....pretty excited they are coming along!!! I have lots to show them   Ya Mon!!

----------


## Kevin, PA

*Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates*
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
old goat - Legends - 2/8-2/28
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos - 2/10-2/17
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands - 2/14-2/22
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
Annamaica - Classic Cottages - 2/25-3/11
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks
Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos\Travlers - Dates unknown

----------


## Momthor3

Officially on the rock in less than 5 months........not long if you say it fast!!!!

----------


## hdcouple

If all is well Feb 1 to March 1. Visits oh I don't know!!! Any how I remmeber we are at Bar-B-Barn again.

----------


## fargoman

February 22-Mar 2..Treehouse..

----------


## Jamerican71

> [B]Updated list:
> 
> Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
> Jamerican71 - Negril Beach Condos\Travlers - Dates unknown


I'm on the list twice.  NBCC for 1/30 - 2/7 are my dates for me plus 11 others AND Travelers for 1/30 - 2/7 for 18 friends......we're now up to 30 in our group

----------


## Kevin, PA

*Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates*
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (18) - Travelers 1/13-2/7
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks

----------


## HuskerJohn

Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (18) - Travelers 1/13-2/7
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks
HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8

----------


## JahLove

> See you there Chickster, Hubbie and I will be at Seastar Jan 31 to Feb 24th.


We'll be at Seastar with our group (2 newbies) from Jan 31 to Feb 14 and then moving to Negril Luxury Apartments.

----------


## Kevin, PA

Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (18) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks

----------


## jamaicarob

thanx for the updates, soon come

----------


## jojo p

Hey Kevin, Good on you for keeping the update going, Drinks on me  for you and Bethann if I find you, or you find me  :Smile: 
P.S.  You forgot hd couple  :Smile: 
Takinitslow, I'm thinking a Minnesota bus crawl on Friday the 20th, never to early to call Lenbert  !!! :Smile:

----------


## Kimbobwee

Booked, but can't say when......but maybe I'll run into somebody on Super Bowl Sunday!!!     Sssshhhhh..

----------


## Russ In Mn

Airfare dipped from close to $1,000USD down to $600 yesterday.  The debate is over...  Tracey & Russ back at the Rockhouse Feb 11th through 21th.  See you all soon.

----------


## Kevin, PA

> Hey Kevin, Good on you for keeping the update going, Drinks on me  for you and Bethann if I find you, or you find me 
> P.S.  You forgot hd couple 
> Takinitslow, I'm thinking a Minnesota bus crawl on Friday the 20th, never to early to call Lenbert  !!!


It not a problem. I do it during free cycles at work  :Smile: 

I'll add hdcouple but it didn't seem like they were certain. I'll add them anyway and look for updates if things change.

Kevin

----------


## Kevin, PA

Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (18) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks

----------


## poolguywindsor

Have not missed a February trip in years, but way too far away for me to book February yet!

----------


## Aimbri

Might run in to you and Uncle Johnny at Drifters again...

----------


## Kanuloo

Feb 2-27 Rondel Village - This is our 4th year in a row ... we are hooked  :Cool:

----------


## Rastatman

2/14 thru 2/21. Then coming back in March and April.

----------


## Kevin, PA

Updated list:

Boardie - Hotel Dates
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (18) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks

----------


## captaind

Boardie - Hotel Dates
Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/22-2/2
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (18) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
captaind - ??? - 2 unknown weeks

----------


## Kuda

Kuda and KarenM  Feb 20-28 Sam Sara and CCLP.

----------


## rocknrollfarmer

Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife  Treehouse Feb. 26 - March 8

----------


## Rumlover

Rumlover NBCC Feb 13 - 22

----------


## rooster

Negril time again from 1/26 to 3/10..done deal

----------


## Jamerican71

Still 11 of us at NBCC but now it's 22 at Travellers:

Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7

----------


## Kevin, PA

Boardie - Hotel Dates
rooster - ??? 1/26-3/10
Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/22-2/2
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP  2/20-2/28 
fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## Bossman

Bossman and Appletongal 2/7-2/21 Donaldson's Inn on the beach (Miss Lena's)

----------


## Kevin, PA

Boardie - Hotel Dates
rooster - ??? 1/26-3/10
Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/22-2/2
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Bossman & Appletongal - Donaldsonson's Inn on the beach (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP  2/20-2/28 
fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## vikman

Airfare finally dropped back at HSH fifth year February 22- March 3rd

----------


## newfiegirl59

Hello Vikman, Hopefully we can get together for a drink and how come i'm not on the list. Will be @ Westender Inn from Jan. 13th to April 7th.
That covers Feb. right??

----------


## pekingduck

Pekingduck and the Mrs......... Catcha.... Feb 7  to 17

----------


## Momthor3

double digits .......woohoo!!!!  14 more mondays

----------


## Ras Walleye

It's official! See ya there!

Boardie - Hotel Dates
rooster - ??? 1/26-3/10
Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/22-2/2
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28 
fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## IRIEchic

Quickie trip Feb 15-19th Negril Palms

----------


## jojo p

IRIE CHIC sweet  !!!!  The jungle is awaiting !!!!

----------


## jahhiya

Greetings to all guest visiting Jamaica in February , Its Reggae Month and there will be lots Reggae Celebration all across the Island. 
Jahhiya Travel Service Lts ,base in negril is providing a special service for people who may be interesting Celebrating Reggae Month with us on the Island.
Please check out what we are planing for February 2015. One Love from Ras Leon - Jahhiya at www.jahhiya.com..


Jahhiya Promotions & Simba Puma Production
Present : < 420 Jamaica Adventure Vacation >
Come Celebrate Reggae Month February 2015, In Negril Jamaica , Bob Marley Birthday Celebration in Kingston , Peter Tosh Celebration in Belmont Westmoreland and Many Reggae Event all across the Island .
One week of Adventures an fun in the sun , A the real thing Mon !
Transportation From your Hotels to Special Events,, Adventures, One Day Bar Crawl with Dinner,, Rides for Three Party Night Out In Negril Plan by Jahhiya Promotions,, Airport Transfer.
Contact: Leon Burke.
Jahhiya Travel Service Ltd
West End Road
Negril P O
Negril Westmoreland
Jamaica WI
Web Site: www.jahhiya.com
E-mail: jahhiya@yahoo.com
Ph. # 1876 289 0002
For More Information please Email; jahhiya@yahoo.com
or Call us at 1876 289 0002 and you can keep checking our webpage www.jahhiya.com.


Jahhiya Travel Services LTD.
Yes I, we can tour the whole Island while you are here. Look at the many trips, attractions, and events to plan your perfect tour of Jamrock.
jahhiya.com
Jahhiya Travel Services LTD.
www.jahhiya.com
Jahhiya Travel Services LTD.
www.jahhiya.com
Jahhiya Travel Services LTD.
jahhiya.com

----------


## jahhiya

Greetings to all guest visiting Jamaica in February , Its Reggae Month and there will be lots Reggae Celebration all across the Island.
Jahhiya Travel Service Lts ,base in negril is providing a special service for people who may be interesting Celebrating Reggae Month with us on the Island.
Please check out what we are planing for February 2015. One Love from Ras Leon - Jahhiya at www.jahhiya.com..


Jahhiya Promotions & Simba Puma Production
Present : < 420 Jamaica Adventure Vacation >
Come Celebrate Reggae Month February 2015, In Negril Jamaica , Bob Marley Birthday Celebration in Kingston , Peter Tosh Celebration in Belmont Westmoreland and Many Reggae Event all across the Island .
One week of Adventures an fun in the sun , A the real thing Mon !
Transportation From your Hotels to Special Events,, Adventures, One Day Bar Crawl with Dinner,, Rides for Three Party Night Out In Negril Plan by Jahhiya Promotions,, Airport Transfer.
Contact: Leon Burke.
Jahhiya Travel Service Ltd
West End Road
Negril P O
Negril Westmoreland
Jamaica WI
Web Site: www.jahhiya.com
E-mail: jahhiya@yahoo.com
Ph. # 1876 289 0002
For More Information please Email; jahhiya@yahoo.com
or Call us at 1876 289 0002 and you can keep checking our webpage www.jahhiya.com.


Jahhiya Travel Services LTD.
Yes I, we can tour the whole Island while you are here. Look at the many trips, attractions, and events to plan your perfect tour of Jamrock.
jahhiya.com
Jahhiya Travel Services LTD.
www.jahhiya.com
Jahhiya Travel Services LTD.
www.jahhiya.com
Jahhiya Travel Services LTD.
jahhiya.com

----------


## IRIEchic

> IRIE CHIC sweet  !!!!  The jungle is awaiting !!!!


Yes huntie Yes!!

----------


## Kevin, PA

Updated List:

Boardie - Hotel Dates
Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/22-2/2
Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
IRIEchic – Negril Palms 2/15-2/19
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## IRIEchic

Updated List:

 Boardie - Hotel Dates
 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/22-2/2
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
 Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic – Fun Holiday 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## Homebrewer

Updated List:

 Boardie - Hotel Dates
 Newfiegirl59  Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/22-2/2
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
 Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Pekingduck (and Mrs)  Catcha 2/7-2/17
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic  Fun Holiday 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Vikman  Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## Bobmac

You can add Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel and Bobmac to the list for 2/7/15-2/21/15 at Foote Prints .

----------


## treewacker

welcome aboard bobmac  see yall down there

----------


## newfiegirl59

whoohoo finally made the list, i feel important now. Thank you.

----------


## jamaicarob

> double digits .......woohoo!!!!  14 more mondays


right behind you, soon come

----------


## reps

Im there Feb. 7th to the 16th my 30th trip. Beach Club Condos.

----------


## northerncaligurl

Well add me please!!  I will already there as I land on the 30th Dec and staying til mid Feb....maybe the 11th or so, haven't decided!  Love getting into 3  roll calls (Dec, Jan, & Feb)!

----------


## rctac

Roy & Caralee will be returning to Rooms on the beach with our 4 free nights we won last year.. Feb 12 to Feb 21. Can't wait to return.

----------


## vikman

> Hello Vikman, Hopefully we can get together for a drink and how come i'm not on the list. Will be @ Westender Inn from Jan. 13th to April 7th.
> That covers Feb. right??


Newf
Yes let's get together again had fun last year. Will have grace pm you.

----------


## jamaicarob

> Roy & Caralee will be returning to Rooms on the beach with our 4 free nights we won last year.. Feb 12 to Feb 21. Can't wait to return.


see you at Rooms, soon come

----------


## LukeMccormack

Short trip @ Treehouse 02/12-02/16

----------


## Kevin, PA

Updated List:

 Boardie - Hotel Dates
northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/22-2/2
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
 Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/19
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic – Fun Holiday 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## Boogzy

> Updated List:
> 
>  Boardie - Hotel Dates
> northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
>  Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
>  rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
>  Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/22-2/2
>  Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
>  M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
> ...


Boogzy Jan.28-Mar????????????  Jah B

----------


## Kimbobwee

Hotel booked, check......Flights booked, check.     Feb. 1 - Mar. 11, check!

----------


## Prism

Please add

Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15

----------


## fargoman

About time Kimbobwee..

----------


## thepegboy

I love 'using' loyalty  programs! direct from YWG return: $CAD250!
Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins, Feb 7-14. Tick,tick....

----------


## Kevin, PA

Updated List:

 Boardie - Hotel Dates
northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/22-2/2
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
 Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic – Fun Holiday 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## Kimbobwee

Simmer Down there Fargoman....see ya soon enough!

Kevin, PA.........NO "n" in Kimbobwee.....at least not the last time I checked..lol!

Respect

----------


## Kevin, PA

> Simmer Down there Fargoman....see ya soon enough!
> 
> Kevin, PA.........NO "n" in Kimbobwee.....at least not the last time I checked..lol!
> 
> Respect


Fixed

----------


## IRIEchic

98 more sleeps!! tehe!

----------


## jamaicamarylance

Hey Rob...We pushed the button also Dec 8 to April 8.......See you there

----------


## Aimbri

> Hey Rob...We pushed the button also Dec 8 to April 8.......See you there


That's a reach we want mon.... :Cool:

----------


## jamaicarob

> Hey Rob...We pushed the button also Dec 8 to April 8.......See you there


that will be a nice reach, see you both on the beach, soon come

----------


## Kevin, PA

Updated List:

 Boardie - Hotel Dates
jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/22-2/2
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
 Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic – Fun Holiday 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## stacko66

Negril 1st timers! I have a group of 30-somethings (well, 1 40-something, but I'll lump him in with the rest  :Cool:  ) coming 2/15-2/22 and just like I did before going to Playa in Mexico, I found the best forum for advice. I wish I would've  spent more time trying to find it before we booked, but it was getting too close and things were getting more expensive. So, we are renting a house in the middle of 7 mile not far from Coco La Palms. We are looking forward to having a good party vibe going all week!

After all the reading I've been doing on here, I feel like I've been there already and have a list of things to avoid/do for sure. We're looking for live music in the evenings and some fun beach people during the day. it doesn't seem like the live music will be an issue with Feb being "reggae month" but always nice to get some pointers on who is the best and where the good deals are. We won't necessarily have loungers to call our own, so any advice about the best place to grab some drinks and have access to some would be great. 

Looking forward to bumping into some boardies while were there!

----------


## dash

Sounds like you're near Best in the West. Cross the street to SunBeach and Firefly. Great beach area.

----------


## Ras Walleye

Tickets purchased, now it's really on!

----------


## Kevin, PA

jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/22-2/2
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
 Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic – Fun Holiday 2/15-2/19
stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## M&G Montreal

Thanks, Kevin, for keeping up the list!  Maybe the list would be shorter and easier to manage if we listed who was NOT going to be Negril in Feb!  Looks like half the population of Canada is going to be there!  LOL  That list is a doozy!

----------


## stacko66

> Sounds like you're near Best in the West. Cross the street to SunBeach and Firefly. Great beach area.


hey dash, yeah I just confirmed we are right by Best in the west. Is there a good place to find a map of all the hotels on the beach to see who else would be around our area? I found a few but seems like the hotel list is different or outdated on each one. others don't list every hotel based on the space on the map. Is anyone near the middle of the beach during the 15-22nd? If so, you may be able to find us by looking for a group of floaties, we'll probably have a quad, double and some singles tied together. I know someone else had a thread about floaties but they were on the cliff end.

----------


## dash

http://media.tripod.lycos.com/2567851/1586661.pdf

----------


## Kevin, PA

> Thanks, Kevin, for keeping up the list!  Maybe the list would be shorter and easier to manage if we listed who was NOT going to be Negril in Feb!  Looks like half the population of Canada is going to be there!  LOL  That list is a doozy!


My pleasure. I update the list during downtime at work so I'm sort of getting paid to do it  :Wink:

----------


## stacko66

> http://media.tripod.lycos.com/2567851/1586661.pdf


hahaha, that was the exact one I had just found. I jotted a couple names of places down of people that might be close. Do all the boardies carry a neon sign for identification?  :Wink:  I'm not sure I like the tickers though, it just reminds me how long I have to make it through this 10* weather (F) that we got going on in WI right now (not quite canada, but pretty close). Its now wonder half the population is gonna be there. The only bright side is I'm not in Buffalo.

----------


## dash

Stack, your best entry point to the beach is through SunBeach. Great place to hangout and right beside Firefly. They have loungers and you can spend the day if you buy your drinks there. Good eats too and the vendors have anything you need. Coco doesn't encourage non guests. SunBeach is mid-beach and a great starting point for walks,left towards town and right towards the AIs and Cosmos restaurant (highly recommend) you'll run into many boardies at SunBeach or hop in a taxi and go to any of the webcasts. If you need any info PM me. See you in Feb

----------


## never2many

Never2many + hubby 2/6-2/14 Kuyaba & Pure Garden

----------


## stacko66

Thanks Dash for the tips and being so helpful. I love these forums for useful tips from pseudo-locals ;-) I had already been told that Coco would have loungers we can use, but that doesn't sounds accurate, so we'll try sunbeach. Thanks again and I'm sure I'll have more questions before we depart!

----------


## schoolbusdriver24

Can't wait to party on,was holding my breath for awhile cause didn't know if work was gonna let me go,but all good too go!!!  :Smile:

----------


## schoolbusdriver24

I think it's time me and Larry did that cruise?

----------


## Momthor3

You go girl!!!!  Lisa and I will hold down the beach till you get back......

----------


## jamaicarob

> I think it's time me and Larry did that cruise?


Rick and i will organize a private cruise when you both are there in Feb, it worked out great last Feb, soon come

----------


## treewacker

> I think it's time me and Larry did that cruise?


What cruise ?http://negril.com/forum/images/icons/icon6.png

----------


## stacko66

we were considering doing the catamaran cruise but sounded like it was just sort of a tourist trap and not great for snorkeling or seeing a sunset on the cliffs. I was pointed to famous vincent  for snorkeling and I was going to see if he would allow us an afternoon snorkeling trip. am I wrong about the catamarans, or what have the boardies used in the past, for the private cruise?

----------


## Kevin, PA

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates
jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/22-2/2
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
 Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic – Fun Holiday 2/15-2/19
stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## Jamadian

Flights booked from Jan 28 through Feb 18th. Now we have to decide where to stay  :Confused:

----------


## Momthor3

10 weeks!!!!!

----------


## Kevin, PA

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates
jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/22-2/2
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
Jamadian - ??? 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
 Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic – Fun Holiday 2/15-2/19
stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## Momthor3

wow there are lots of us!!! We need some kind of identification........are there Negril.com hats or tshirts??

----------


## treewacker

> wow there are lots of us!!! We need some kind of identification........are there Negril.com hats or tshirts??



you will be able to find me  I will b the one with the SKYNYRD shirt on   :Cool:

----------


## jamaicarob

and drinking r.s. and rum by the wall at Rooms, see you soon , soon come

----------


## frankk

07-18 February at White Sands. Celebrating 20th anniversary on Valentine's Day. Married at Bloody Bay beach back when it nice - before those awful RUI resorts were built.

----------


## Rumlover

Congratulations frankk. What better place to celebrate.

----------


## Joe Car

Feb 7-17th Travelers Beach Resort

----------


## deanna

> wow there are lots of us!!! We need some kind of identification........are there Negril.com hats or tshirts??


That's a great idea!

----------


## Bossman

Bossman and Appleton Gal 2/7-2/21 Donaldson's Inn (Miss Lena's)

----------


## Ras Walleye

Show up at a realnegril webcast and meet the like minded.

----------


## Jamadian

> Flights booked from Jan 28 through Feb 18th. Now we have to decide where to stay


Staying at an AI for the first half then Negril Beach Condo's for the remainder. 
Cheers

----------


## stacko66

> Show up at a realnegril webcast and meet the like minded.


is there an easy place to see where these events are, during the time we will be on the rock?

----------


## Crusher

Amended my dates. January 24th to February 9th, 2015. Decided to stay a couple of extra days!  :Smile:

----------


## Greg & Deb

Greg & Deb Jan.27-Feb.25  Westend

----------


## Ras Walleye

stacko66, go to www.realnegril.com for a list of the web casts.

----------


## Rasthai

Well might as well add another Saskatchewan escapee moving their frozen butts to the sandy promised land. Jan 25-feb 11 Treehouse, unless of course Crusher is right and Canada is invading with those helicopters, in which case we are taking up permanent residence.

----------


## begels

Its been 4.5 years since I've been able to post on a roll call!! So excited!  Feb 21-27 at Home Sweet Home!  :Smile:

----------


## Kevin, PA

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates
jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
 Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-217
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic – Fun Holiday 2/15-2/19
stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
Begels - Hoem Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## Prism

> wow there are lots of us!!! We need some kind of identification........are there Negril.com hats or tshirts??


How about we wear a T-shirt or hat with aB  on it

----------


## Craig123

Maybe a special walk

----------


## Rumlover

Lol, go for it Craig123. We'll watch for it and I promise to remember it's you. Wait, I may have done that after visiting Ted's for some tea.

----------


## johng

Rumlover,

Have you ever been to Appleton Estate Tour??? They have some great rums there for sale that are not usually sold in duty free shops or locally. The gift shop there is nice too.

----------


## rustie58

Counting  down the days to Jamaica now. 

Alden and Laurie are coming back to stay at Rooms from Feb 7-23. Can't wait!!!

----------


## jamaicarob

> Counting  down the days to Jamaica now. 
> 
> Alden and Laurie are coming back to stay at Rooms from Feb 7-23. Can't wait!!!


see you at Rooms, 11th to 25th, soon come

----------


## IRIEchic

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates
 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
 Newfiegirl59  Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
 Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
 Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-217
 Pekingduck (and Mrs)  Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
 Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
 rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic  Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Begels - Hoem Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman  Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## johng

IRIEchic,

Rondel Village, Great Choice!!!!

----------


## jojo p

Sweet !!!!!   My girl, and my favorite bartender at the same place.......  :Smile:

----------


## Crusher

As much as I don't want to miss Christmas....I need a time machine to hurry this trip up already!!

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

> Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates
> jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
> northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
>  Newfiegirl59  Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
>  rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
>  Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
>  Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
>  M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
> Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
> ...


MilwaukeeMike-2/7-2/12-Pure Garden w/posse totaling 7 to 9

----------


## IRIEchic

> IRIEchic,
> 
> Rondel Village, Great Choice!!!!


Is it really?! I hope  so first time staying  there...Fun Holiday some how didn't  book my room and then became booked. ..so glad I double checked  when I did wouldn't  have a room at all!

JoJo...Counting down my dear will be seeing you real soon! Happy Holidays!

----------


## IRIEchic

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates
 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
 Newfiegirl59  Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
 Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
 Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-217
 Pekingduck (and Mrs)  Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
 Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
 rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic  Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Begels - Hoem Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman  Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8 
MilwaukeeMike-2/7-2/12-Pure Garden w/Posse totaling 7to9

----------


## Kevin, PA

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates
 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
 Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
 Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-217
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
 Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
 rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Begels - Hoem Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8 
MilwaukeeMike-2/7-2/12-Pure Garden w/Posse totaling 7to9

----------


## jamaicarob

that is the longest list i have ever seen, soon come

----------


## Kevin, PA

Since it looks like new updates have slowed I thought I'd update the list to reflect who is currently there and who is gone. I can't say I'll have time to keep it consistently updated but I'll give it a try.

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
 Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
 Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-217
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
 Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
 rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Begels - Hoem Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8 
MilwaukeeMike-2/7-2/12-Pure Garden w/Posse totaling 7to9

----------


## M&G Montreal

> As much as I don't want to miss Christmas....I need a time machine to hurry this trip up already!!


Just make sure your time machine has a reverse and s-l-o-w speed.  Want to s-t-r-e-t-c-h this trip as far as we can once we are there!  

25 days dude!  We're almost there!

----------


## Kristine

K and Y... Feb. 7-Feb. 28

----------


## Lapurr

happy new year, looks like February is going to be awesome in Negril , we are coming Feb 2-16...yay so excited

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+11) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
 Jamerican71's friends (22) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
 Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-217
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
 Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
 rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Begels - Hoem Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## Jamerican71

Edits for me:

Jamerican71(+10) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (16) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (2) - Legends 1/30-2/7

My group of 34 has dropped to 29

----------


## Monty&Melo

Thought I had replied to this earlier, but I guess not.  We'll be at Rondel 2/7 - 2/15....

M&M

----------


## dbrook

Jan 31 to Feb 14 at Rondel Village

----------


## irie always

enough peeps for a huge boardie party !!

----------


## dash

> enough peeps for a huge boardie party !!


I've heard rumours of a big celebration at Seastar on Jan 31st!

----------


## captaind

> I've heard rumours of a big celebration at Seastar on Jan 31st!


Sounds good to me!

Miss G, Linston and I will be in attendance

Cap

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+10) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (16) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (2) - Legends 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14 
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
 Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
 Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
 rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Begels - Hoem Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## Debbie

We will be there 15th to 26th. Hedo shortly then Rainbow Arch!

----------


## Yesihunt2

Feb 25-Mar 3

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+10) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (16) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (2) - Legends 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14 
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
 Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
 Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
 rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Begels - Hoem Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## GGram25

6 more MN coming in Feb 11th - 22nd.....looking forward to seeing Lenbert and doing the pub crawl again... Red Stripe Catamaran sounds like it might be a go too...soon come... tired of freezing my dupa!

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+10) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (16) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (2) - Legends 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14 
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
 Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
 Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
GGRam25 (+5) - ???? - 2/11-2/22
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
 rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Begels - Hoem Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8

----------


## dash

Must be a ton of anxious people on the board anticipating the deep freeze escape! Countdown started??

----------


## Prism

Yes there is

----------


## jan24

Bunga & Jbud West end, end of Feb.

----------


## toasterdude

My wife and I are heading down feb 1-7. First 3 nights at sunspree in mobay. Than the next 4 at Jamaica Tamboo. New to board but will be fourth visit in last 2 years. The snow up north plays no part in our visit as we live in Dominican Republic. I am 100% gringo but my wife is Dominican.

We are looking forward to Scotchies and Pork Pit in Mobay and MVP on the ride to Negril with Shane. In negril breakfast may be kuyaba, espresso in the cafe at Times Square. The peruvian owner is a sweetheart and my wife loves her. Bourbon beach for lunch and live tunes. De Bar for great Jerk Chicken. Of course we want to try new places each trip, so the bar crawl may be on the agenda.

----------


## arahzel

Feb 9-16 @ Nirvana, husband and two kids (6 and 9) in tow.
My brother and his wife, our mom and his MIL will be staying next door at White Sands, same dates.

----------


## Drifter141

Feb 12 - 17 at Alfred's. We're bringing another couple with us who are Negril first-timers, and looking forward to showing them how wonderful it is!

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+10) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (16) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (2) - Legends 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14 
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
toasterdude - Sunspree (mobay) Jamaica Tamboo 2/1-2/7
 Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
 Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
arahzel (+3) - Nirvana 2/9-2/16
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
GGRam25 (+5) - ???? - 2/11-2/22
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Drifter141 - Alfreds 2/12-2/17
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
 rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Begels - Hoem Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Bunga & Jbud - "West end" end of Feb.

----------


## jamaicarob

wow, thanx for the update, we have not seen a list like that ever, 25 sleeps, soon come

----------


## treewacker

Seems like almost all of Canada is in Jamaica this February  :Cool:

----------


## dash

I forgot me. Dash and Mrs Dash January 31- Feb 10.

----------


## Momthor3

haha Don, thought you were avoiding the paparazzi........

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/7
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
 Jamerican71(+10) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (16) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (2) - Legends 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
Dash & Mrs Dash - ???? January 31- Feb 10
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
toasterdude - Sunspree (mobay) Jamaica Tamboo 2/1-2/7
 Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
 hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
 Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
arahzel (+3) - Nirvana 2/9-2/16
 Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
 Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
GGRam25 (+5) - ???? - 2/11-2/22
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Drifter141 - Alfreds 2/12-2/17
 Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
 rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
 Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
 Begels - Hoem Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Bunga & Jbud - "West end" end of Feb.

----------


## Crusher

I added a couple of days onto my trip......Jan 24th to Feb 9th......

----------


## Nece57

Kent & Denise - Rooms on the Beach Feb. 21-28

----------


## Tiki

Tiki Feb. 7-19 West End

----------


## one-lag

> Feb 14 - 21     Bar b Barn


January 30-Feburary 17 Good times are comming 😎✌️

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/9
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
one-lag - ???? 1/30-2/17
 Jamerican71(+10) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (16) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (2) - Legends 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
Dash & Mrs Dash - ???? January 31- Feb 10
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
toasterdude - Sunspree (mobay) Jamaica Tamboo 2/1-2/7
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
Tiki - West End 2/7-2/19
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
arahzel (+3) - Nirvana 2/9-2/16
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
GGRam25 (+5) - ???? - 2/11-2/22
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
Drifter141 - Alfreds 2/12-2/17
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
Nece57 (Kent & Denise) - Rooms 2/21-2/28
Begels - Hoem Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Bunga & Jbud - West End end of Feb.

----------


## JamaCan007

JB & Irie - Rooms - 02/04 - 02/16  (hi jody )




Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
Newfiegirl59  Westender Inn 1/13-4/7

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/9
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
one-lag - ???? 1/30-2/17
 Jamerican71(+10) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (16) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (2) - Legends 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
Dash & Mrs Dash - ???? January 31- Feb 10
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
toasterdude - Sunspree (mobay) Jamaica Tamboo 2/1-2/7
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
Tiki - West End 2/7-2/19
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs)  Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
arahzel (+3) - Nirvana 2/9-2/16
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
GGRam25 (+5) - ???? - 2/11-2/22
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
Drifter141 - Alfreds 2/12-2/17
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 IRIEchic  Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
Nece57 (Kent & Denise) - Rooms 2/21-2/28
Begels - Hoem Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman  Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Bunga & Jbud - West End end of Feb.[/QUOTE]

----------


## bostonguy823

finally registered on here! Was gonna go April but now all booked for Feb 22....Jamaica Tamboo for 5 then Sunset in the Cliffs for 3...Look forward to seeing you all

----------


## JamaCan007

JB & Irie  Rooms on the Beach 02/04 - 02/16   :Smile:

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/9
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
one-lag - ???? 1/30-2/17
 Jamerican71(+10) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (16) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (2) - Legends 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
Dash & Mrs Dash - ???? January 31- Feb 10
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
toasterdude - Sunspree (mobay) Jamaica Tamboo 2/1-2/7
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
JamaCan007 - Rooms - 02/04 - 02/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
Tiki - West End 2/7-2/19
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
arahzel (+3) - Nirvana 2/9-2/16
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
GGRam25 (+5) - ???? - 2/11-2/22
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
Drifter141 - Alfreds 2/12-2/17
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
Nece57 (Kent & Denise) - Rooms 2/21-2/28
Begels - Home Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
bostonguy823 - Jamaica Tamboo & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/22-3/1
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Bunga & Jbud - West End end of Feb.

----------


## Beachgyrl67

Jeez u guys just on board now lol Irie n Jb :Smile:

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/9
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
one-lag - ???? 1/30-2/17
 Jamerican71(+10) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (16) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (2) - Legends 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
Dash & Mrs Dash - ???? January 31- Feb 10
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
toasterdude - Sunspree (mobay) Jamaica Tamboo 2/1-2/7
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
JamaCan007 - Rooms - 02/04 - 02/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
Tiki - West End 2/7-2/19
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
arahzel (+3) - Nirvana 2/9-2/16
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
GGRam25 (+5) - ???? - 2/11-2/22
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
Drifter141 - Alfreds 2/12-2/17
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
Nece57 (Kent & Denise) - Rooms 2/21-2/28
Begels - Home Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
bostonguy823 - Jamaica Tamboo & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/22-3/1
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Bunga & Jbud - West End end of Feb.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Late addition just booked today for Monday feb 2nd until the 9th Poolguy windsor and Uncle Johnny half century tour!

----------


## Kimbobwee

Ooooooh boy......!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Is it February yet?

----------


## Aimbri

> Is it February yet?


Soon come... :Cool:

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/9
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
one-lag - ???? 1/30-2/17
 Jamerican71(+10) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (16) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (2) - Legends 1/30-2/7
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
Dash & Mrs Dash - ???? January 31- Feb 10
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
toasterdude - Sunspree (mobay) Jamaica Tamboo 2/1-2/7
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
poolguywindsor (& Uncle Johnny) - ???? 2/2-2/9
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
JamaCan007 - Rooms - 02/04 - 02/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
Tiki - West End 2/7-2/19
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
arahzel (+3) - Nirvana 2/9-2/16
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
GGRam25 (+5) - ???? - 2/11-2/22
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
Drifter141 - Alfreds 2/12-2/17
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
Nece57 (Kent & Denise) - Rooms 2/21-2/28
Begels - Home Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
bostonguy823 - Jamaica Tamboo & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/22-3/1
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Bunga & Jbud - West End end of Feb.

----------


## poolguywindsor

That's quite the list!

----------


## jamaicarob

cannot wait to meet boardies, look for us at Rooms along the wall, soon come

----------


## IRIEchic

> cannot wait to meet boardies, look for us at Rooms along the wall, soon come


Jamaicarob have you been at Rooms since they change the security staff April 2014? I was there the day they were switching them out and it was awkward because the old security staff was just sitting around looking pissed, while the new staff was taking over things and they seemed a lot stricker! just wondering... 
I still love Rooms along the wall...so mad they were sold out...trying out Rondell this time around.

----------


## johng

IRIEchic,

Although a couple years ago Rondell was a great stay, you should like it there. Some rooms have kitchenette set ups and Murphy Beds when needed least that was the setup I had. Save a few breads on the essentials. Irie and out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q3zZdoarEU

Irie Feelings

----------


## jojo p

I'll be waiting for you at the bar girl....LOL.

----------


## jamaicarob

> Jamaicarob have you been at Rooms since they change the security staff April 2014? I was there the day they were switching them out and it was awkward because the old security staff was just sitting around looking pissed, while the new staff was taking over things and they seemed a lot stricker! just wondering... 
> I still love Rooms along the wall...so mad they were sold out...trying out Rondell this time around.


no we have not been there since last feb, should be interesting, soon come

----------


## IRIEchic

> I'll be waiting for you at the bar girl....LOL.


Ye Mon! :Cool: 




> IRIEchic,
> Although a couple years ago Rondell was a great stay, you should like it there. Some rooms have kitchenette set ups and Murphy Beds when needed least that was the setup I had. Save a few breads on the essentials. Irie and out.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q3zZdoarEU
> Irie Feelings


Respect John...loving the lunch time tunes!

----------


## johng

Cool on that IRIEchic! Get by with a likkle help from your friends.

Have fun,
Respect!!

----------


## Beachgyrl67

Counting the hours till our flight tomorrow.  My birthday in our favourite place :Smile:  soon come all!

----------


## Irie John

I'm packing tonight. Coming to Negril with a couple of friends: Ed Stripe & Bucky Badger. See ya on the beach.

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
one-lag - ???? 1/30-2/17
 Jamerican71(+10) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (16) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (2) - Legends 1/30-2/7
Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/9
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
Dash & Mrs Dash - ???? January 31- Feb 10
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
toasterdude - Sunspree (mobay) Jamaica Tamboo 2/1-2/7
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
poolguywindsor (& Uncle Johnny) - ???? 2/2-2/9
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
JamaCan007 - Rooms - 02/04 - 02/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
Tiki - West End 2/7-2/19
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
arahzel (+3) - Nirvana 2/9-2/16
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
GGRam25 (+5) - ???? - 2/11-2/22
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
Drifter141 - Alfreds 2/12-2/17
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
Nece57 (Kent & Denise) - Rooms 2/21-2/28
Begels - Home Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
bostonguy823 - Jamaica Tamboo & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/22-3/1
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Bunga & Jbud - West End end of Feb.

----------


## Momthor3

OMG  I can hardly wait to be in the already there portion of this amazing list!!!!    Momthor and 3 of her brood hanging at Rooms and sunnyside.......time is going sooooo slow!!  Better go and repack again.......

----------


## jojo p

jamaicarob started this in June, February seemed so far off, now it's here. Good on you Kevin, for keeping this looooong list up.  If any of you see me, say hi,
I'll be the one with a constant smile on my face.... :Smile:

----------


## Rumlover

jojo p, You be easy to find since the smile narrows it down to ALL OF US. February may be almost here but January slowed to a snails pace. Just two weeks from today for us!

----------


## treewacker

8 more daze, and we'll b there soaking up the sun and drinkin the red stripes yaahooo

----------


## jamaicarob

really soon come

----------


## Harleymon

B.A.R.S 2015 tour, can't wait to see friends, waves and cold Red Stripe.

----------


## treewacker

we will see u all soon , with a stripe in hand  :Cool:

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
Dash & Mrs Dash - ???? January 31- Feb 10
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
one-lag - ???? 1/30-2/17
 Jamerican71(+10) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (16) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (2) - Legends 1/30-2/7
Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/9
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
toasterdude - Sunspree (mobay) Jamaica Tamboo 2/1-2/7
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
poolguywindsor (& Uncle Johnny) - ???? 2/2-2/9
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
 workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
JamaCan007 - Rooms - 02/04 - 02/16
 Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
Tiki - West End 2/7-2/19
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
arahzel (+3) - Nirvana 2/9-2/16
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boadwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
GGRam25 (+5) - ???? - 2/11-2/22
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
Drifter141 - Alfreds 2/12-2/17
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
Nece57 (Kent & Denise) - Rooms 2/21-2/28
Begels - Home Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
bostonguy823 - Jamaica Tamboo & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/22-3/1
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Bunga & Jbud - West End end of Feb.

----------


## Mr B

Feb 8 - 22. Beach Club. 8 more sleeps

----------


## Kimbobwee

Ha......top of the list for almost there.  Seastar for Super Bowl, time will fly now! See ya on the other side......

----------


## Ener

High Life Villa Feb. 20----. We just keep moving farther and farther from the beach.

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
JamaCan007 - Rooms - 02/04 - 02/16
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
toasterdude - Sunspree (mobay) Jamaica Tamboo 2/1-2/7
 Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
poolguywindsor (& Uncle Johnny) - ???? 2/2-2/9
 Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
Dash & Mrs Dash - ???? 1/31-2/10
 s2o1 - Kuyaba 1/31-2/8
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
one-lag - ???? 1/30-2/17
 Jamerican71(+10) - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (16) - Travelers 1/30-2/7
Jamerican71's friends (2) - Legends 1/30-2/7
Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Tara - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
 HuskerJohn - Blue Cave Castle 1/28-2/8
Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
Captaind&Miss G Seastar and Zion Hill 1/24-2/9
 Crusher - Negril Beach Condos 1/24-2/9
 M&G Montreal - Treehouse 1/24-2/7
 Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
Tiki - West End 2/7-2/19
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Mr B - Beach Club 2/8 - 2/22.
arahzel (+3) - Nirvana 2/9-2/16
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boardwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
GGRam25 (+5) - ???? - 2/11-2/22
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
Drifter141 - Alfreds 2/12-2/17
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
Ener - High Life Villa 2/20-????
Nece57 (Kent & Denise) - Rooms 2/21-2/28
Begels - Home Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
bostonguy823 - Jamaica Tamboo & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/22-3/1
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Bunga & Jbud - West End end of Feb.

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

arahzel (+3) - Nirvana 2/9-2/16
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
Tiki - West End 2/7-2/19
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs) – Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Mr B - Beach Club 2/8 - 2/22.
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
JamaCan007 - Rooms - 02/04 - 02/16
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 smokehouse - Hidden Paradise 2/2-2/11
 JnB - Citronella 2/2-2/10
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
Dash & Mrs Dash - ???? 1/31-2/10
 Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
one-lag - ???? 1/30-2/17
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
Rasthai - Treehouse 1/25-2/11
 jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 northerncaligurl - ??? 12/30-2/11-ish
Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boardwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
GGRam25 (+5) - ???? - 2/11-2/22
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
Drifter141 - Alfreds 2/12-2/17
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 IRIEchic – Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
geoff716 - Club RIU 2/18-2/23
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
Ener - High Life Villa 2/20-????
Nece57 (Kent & Denise) - Rooms 2/21-2/28
Begels - Home Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
bostonguy823 - Jamaica Tamboo & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/22-3/1
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Bunga & Jbud - West End end of Feb.

----------


## jamaicarob

thanks for the updates, wednesday, soon come

----------


## TheDalaiLama

Feb 25 - March 2nd   Grand Pineapple.  One love bus tour Friday 27th.

----------


## SoloTraveller

Feb 14-21 at Travellers

----------


## BostonBob

Not there. Not almost there. Me. But sure wish I was there.  Hope you all are enjoying every minute to the max and have a few for me.

----------


## Cherie Rutledge Rossing

We will miss you guys this year...going a bit later, Feb. 28- Mar 7.  Hope you have a great time!

----------


## IRIEchic

> There:
> 
> Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates
> 
> arahzel (+3) - Nirvana 2/9-2/16
> Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
>  lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
> K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28
> rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23 
> ...


Yea Mon I'm moving up the ladder! 4 more sleeps!

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boardwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
 Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
 jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
GGRam25 (+5) - ???? - 2/11-2/22
 Russ In Mn - Rockhouse 2/11-2/21
arahzel (+3) - Nirvana 2/9-2/16
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 lawngirl - CAFS 2/9-2/18
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28
rustie58 (Alden & Laurie) - Rooms 2/7-2/23 
 treewacker - Rooms 2/7-2/22
 Bossman & Appleton Gal - Donoldson's Inn (Miss Lena's) 2/7-2/21
 Marijane - Boardwalk Village & Moondance 2/7-2/21
 Harleymon, Jabird, Squirrel & Bobmac - Foote Prints 2/7-2/21
Tiki - West End 2/7-2/19
 frankk - White Sands 2/7-2/18
 Joe Car - Travelers 2/7-2/17
 Pekingduck (and Mrs)  Catcha 2/7-2/17
 reps - BCC 2/7-2/16
Monty&Melo - Rondel Village 2/7-2/15
 Dave1000 - Tree House 2/7-2/14
 thepegboy - Ansell's Thatchwalk Cabins 2/7-2/14
MilwaukeeMike (w/Posse totaling 7to9) -Pure Garden 2/7-2/12 
 old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Mr B - Beach Club 2/8 - 2/22.
Prism & John - Firefly 2/8-2/15
Never2many + hubby - Kuyaba & Pure Garden 2/6-2/14
JamaCan007 - Rooms - 02/04 - 02/16
workingmom - Sandals 2/3-2/21
 Aimbri - Merril's 2/3-2/18
Ras Walleye & Empress Donna - Treehouse 2/3-2/16
 Jody - Rooms 2/3-2/15
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Lapurr - ???? 2/2-2/16
 Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
 Beachgyrl67 - Rooms 1/31-2/15
dbrook - Rondel Village 1/31-2/14
 JahLove - Seastar 1/31-2/14
Gwhizman - Negril Beach Condos 1/30-2/20
one-lag - ???? 1/30-2/17
 Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Jamadian - AI & Negril Beach Condos 1/28-2/18
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 Newfiegirl59  Westender Inn 1/13-4/7

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates


Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
rcyac (Roy & Caralee) - Rooms 2/12-2/21
Drifter141 - Alfreds 2/12-2/17
 LukeMccormack - Treehouse 2/12-2/16
 Rumlover - NBCC 2/13-2/22
 Chickster - Seastar 2/13-2/20
 Reggae Roy - A villa in Silver Sands 2/14-2/22
 jojo p - Bar B Barn 2/14-2/21
 Rastatman - ??? 2/14-2/21
SoloTraveller - Travellers 2/14-2/21
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
stacko66 & Gang - Beach Rental 2/15-2/22
 IRIEchic  Rondel Village 2/15-2/19
 BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
geoff716 - Club RIU 2/18-2/23
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
Ener - High Life Villa 2/20-????
Nece57 (Kent & Denise) - Rooms 2/21-2/28
Begels - Home Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
 Vikman  Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
bostonguy823 - Jamaica Tamboo & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/22-3/1
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
 Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 TheDalaiLama - Grand Pineapple 2/25-3/2
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Bunga & Jbud - West End end of Feb.

----------


## skolyy

negril virgin - grand pineapple 2/16 - 2/20

----------


## Smiley

White sands Feb 26 - March 1

----------


## IRIEchic

> *There:*
> 
> *Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates*
> 
> Kevin, PA & Beth Ann - Boardwalk Village & BCC 2/10-2/19
>  Canadiandiamond - Negril Beach Condos 2/10-2/17
>  jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
>  Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
> GGRam25 (+5) - ???? - 2/11-2/22
> ...


2 more sleeps! & feeling restless! lol

----------


## vikman

We are on pub. Crawl 25th anyone else.

----------


## vikman

Begels
You get to HSH a day before us please save some red stripes. Have you stayed here before?

----------


## begels

Nope, Vikman. Never been to HSH. You? I'll save you a red stripe or 2!  Can't wait. Its freezing I'm Ohio. Fingers crossed no plane delays.

----------


## vikman

> Nope, Vikman. Never been to HSH. You? I'll save you a red stripe or 2!  Can't wait. Its freezing I'm Ohio. Fingers crossed no plane delays.


Yes fifth time. Great staff and great vibe. Tell Monty to put extra red stripes on ice for nick we get in a day after you. Looking forward to meeting you.

----------


## begels

> Yes fifth time. Great staff and great vibe. Tell Monty to put extra red stripes on ice for nick we get in a day after you. Looking forward to meeting you.


Will do, Vikman. See you next week!

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
bostonguy823 - Jamaica Tamboo & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/22-3/1
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
Kuda and KarenM - Sam Sara & CCLP 2/20-2/28
Ener - High Life Villa 2/20-????
Nece57 (Kent & Denise) - Rooms 2/21-2/28
Begels - Home Sweet Home 2/21-2/27
Todd - Root Bamboo 2/12-2/24
Debbie - Hedo & Rainbow Arch 2/15-2/26
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 thldrum1 - Rondel 2/18-2/27
takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
jamaicarob - Rooms 2/11-2/25
 Don and Deb - Fun Holiday 2/11-2/25
Craig123 - Fun Holiday 2/9-2/25
 K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28
old goat - Legends 2/8-2/28
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
Kanuloo - Rondel Village 2/2-2/27
Stoners6 - Rooms 1/31-2/28
 ire always - Seastar 1/31-2/24
Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 Greg & Deb - Westend 1/27-2/25
rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7

Almost There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 TheDalaiLama - Grand Pineapple 2/25-3/2
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Bunga & Jbud - West End end of Feb.

----------


## Kevin, PA

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 TheDalaiLama - Grand Pineapple 2/25-3/2
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
bostonguy823 - Jamaica Tamboo & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/22-3/1
 hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
Ener - High Life Villa 2/20-????
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
K and Y - ???? 2/7-2/28
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
hdcouple - Bar-B-Barn 2/1-3/1
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
Bunga & Jbud - West End end of Feb?

----------


## jamaicarob

thanx bud for all the  updates, already booked feb 9th to march 1st 2016, soon come

----------


## dash

Same room Rob???

----------


## jamaicarob

> Same room Rob???


of course, we also won a draw for 4 free nites fo next feb, soon come

----------


## treewacker

Hey Rob
  Karen wants to rub your head for luck, hahahahaha

----------


## jamaicarob

not after that shoe incident, l.o.l. soon come

----------


## Kevin, PA

> thanx bud for all the  updates, already booked feb 9th to march 1st 2016, soon come


No problem.....We're booked at BCC for 2/3 - 2/12 next year. Also seriously considering a quickie trip in Oct.

----------


## Kevin, PA

This will be the last update from me. 

See March Roll Call Thread: http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...arch-Roll-Call

There:

Boardie - Hotel(s) Dates

Mr. & Mrs. Homebrewer - Country Country 2/24-3/6
Annamaica - Classic Cottages 2/25-3/11
Yesihunt2 - ???? 2/25-3/3
 TheDalaiLama - Grand Pineapple 2/25-3/2
 Rock 'n' Roll Farmer & Wife - Treehouse 2/26-3/8
Vikman – Home Sweet Home 2/22-3/3
 fargoman - Treehouse 2/22-3/2
hey_mon - Kuyaba, Grand Pineapple & Sunset on the Cliffs 2/23-3/14
Ener - High Life Villa 2/20-????
BC BUDDA - Travellers 2/17-3/4
 takinitslow - White Sands 2/19-3/7
 Lovin Negril - Palms & Seastar 2/19-3/2
Kimbobwee ??? 2/1-3/11
Momthor3 - Rooms 2/2-3/2
Boogzy - Jah B's 1/28-3/??
 rooster - Sunset on the Cliffs 1/26-3/10
jamaicamary/jamaicalane - ??? 12/8-4/8 
 Newfiegirl59 – Westender Inn 1/13-4/7
Bunga & Jbud - West End end of Feb?

----------


## Prism

Thank you kevin for spending all the time you have to help those of us who were lucky enough to spend some of the cold wintery Feb in Negril the chance to meet new friends and see old ones. Your efforts are very appreciated.

----------


## jamaicarob

we appreciate you efforts as well, thank you, soon come

----------

